# The long awaited day has finally come :o)



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Introducing my very 1st solid color spawn.....


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

They're beautiful! I can't wait to see the fry!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

OH GOOD LUCK !they are so pretty


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, my bad, I can see the fry. 

Rewording that - I can't wait to see them as they get bigger!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, what a BEAUTIFUL red pair! I love red Bettas!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have no idea how excited I was when I found out your getting into reds ... and then I saw that pair! Wow. I can't wait to see the end results


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats again Karen! 
I can't wait to see what you get out of this spawn...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Psst.. Beat.. next time you pick fish up from Karen steal some red babies for me!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

:-DCongratulatulations! That is an awesome red pair. I hope the fry turn out just as great... if not better than the parents!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

YAY! I'm drooling over here!
Stunning fish, I had my eye on them but I wanted to get whites instead.
Was so glad to see you getting them... can't wait to see them grow up!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Vil, How are the new kids? Did the platinum turn red yet? lol


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely pair. Should have beautiful kids :-D


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> Vil, How are the new kids? Did the platinum turn red yet? lol


Haha!! Kids are wonderful as expected... no red on the platinum but he's gained a lot of color!

I posted (bad) pics of my fry http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=65636


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

What stunning color they are! I'm not big on solids, but those are some beautiful fish  Good luck with the babies


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful! I love bright red bettas.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

Wowza! Gorgeous!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Psst.. Beat.. next time you pick fish up from Karen steal some red babies for me!


Jackie, Karen knows I WANT/NEED a pair of these guys, so I'm pretty sure she'll keep a CLOSE eye on me the next time I go over. :lol:


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

WOW. The parents are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy Crap!!!! I have never seen such an awesome pair of reds before. I cannot wait to see these fry grow up.

Did you get this pair from Thailand?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i normally don't like reds. beautiful fish, but i just don't like them. but, that male makes me drool! :O he's beautiful! <3 the female's so cute, too! <3


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Now we're talking! That is one gorgeous, gorgeous pair.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They are a really, red, red, red pair. It's a gorgeous color. I can't wait to see how they turn out. They look like two roses. So pretty!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

The red babies are 9 days old now......They look GREAT!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Awesome picture as usual!
Already trained to pose for the camera!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you Vil......I try and train them young lol


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

What a cutie! Plus some amazing photography!! What camera do you use??


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

It's just a cheap Panisonic Lumix DCM TZ4 it's a couple years old and I'm ready for a new one!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

How many fry do you have? I hope enough to go around


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> It's just a cheap Panisonic Lumix DCM TZ4 it's a couple years old and I'm ready for a new one!


WOW! I alway get super fuzzy pics (even on macro setting) with my digital camera... thus why I stick with the iPhone lol


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought there was only 10-15 but as they grow I'm seeing more come out of the moss....20 maybe....


----------

